# Estoy buscando diagrama electrico de un motor de arranque tipo KB?



## razordh (Oct 4, 2015)

Es de 24v, de piñón movido axialmente por haste deslizante, me interesa la conexión de las solenoides en los campos y porta escobillas. desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2015)

No conozco ese motor en particular, pero los que si conozco se parecen a esto:

​
Si el motor es de imanes permanentes solo difiere en la ausencia de la bobina (Campo) rojo grueso con forma zig-zag, llegando la tensión directo a los carbones (Escobillas)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2015)

http://es.slideshare.net/freddico04/alternadores-bosch


----------

